
Cannibalism is common in the animal kingdom – for humans it’s the ultimate taboo - YeGoblynQueenne
https://theconversation.com/cannibalism-is-common-in-the-animal-kingdom-heres-why-for-humans-its-the-ultimate-taboo-121678
======
gus_massa
It's just a cultural thing, not a natural repulsion as the article try to
portrait it
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_cannibalism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_cannibalism)

